# Let's play Guess What Diaper I am!!



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

*Okay...I drank entirely too much Coca-cola...and now I have BAD INSOMNIA!! :LOL So, in an effort to induce Sweet and Fluffy dreams, let's play a game of guess what diaper I am .... The rules are simple... You describe a diaper and its maker in the form of riddle, rhyme, song, etc. without giving away too much, and then somebody guesses it. After its been guessed correctly, we start on a new diaper/maker







Wanna play? Let's go!!







*

Okay, somebody go first


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh my gosh, its way too late for that!

But if you are that creative this late at night, enjoy!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amarasmom*
Oh my gosh, its way too late for that!

But if you are that creative this late at night, enjoy!


Ahhh, but you underestimate the power of Insomnia mama!! I am anxious to see what mamas can come up with, now in the wee hours of the day, or later in the normalcy of daytime:LOL!!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

you watch out the window,
You stalk the mailman
You're waiting for me.
I'm inside the package you see
Name me correctly
and you'll guess what I be

ok that last line isn't totally grammatically correct, but oh well I tried:LOL


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm soft and pretty
and have so many print choices
but the customs got giddy
so I shut up the voices

I don't need a cover
and I got a snap-in-tri-fold soaker
while hyenas never hover
My site never wiil crash, that ain't no joker

I've got lots of instock
but the site navigation is a pain
pull down menus you mock
but I bet you can't guess my name!!!

Luv-I couldn't figure out if that was a generic rhyme or one for a particular dipe. Sorry if I cut you off!!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Little Lambs?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Think of the sky
and counting up high
My dipes are soft
and full of (loft?)

I'm on my way out
Don't scream and shout
It's been a long time
I'm just past my prime

Who am I?

Kimberly


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Kimmy, that's a good one! Cloud 9 Softies, for sure


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

Good job kimmy!! mine was LL


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

It was a brand name


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuvMy2Kidz*
you watch out the window,
You stalk the mailman
You're waiting for me.
I'm inside the package you see
Name me correctly
and you'll guess what I be

ok that last line isn't totally grammatically correct, but oh well I tried:LOL


Fluffymail.com?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Knitted on the round
I was soon found
Organic Merino in just the right places
I bring smiles to SO many faces
Rainbows and co-ordinating colors rule
Embelishments aren't needed to make you drool!

Who am I?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

that is easy, mosaic moon!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

:LOL Right you are Marnie!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Sewn with love from Idaho
Snuggly diapers don't ya know
Gussets if you so choose
organic fleece-you just can't lose

Theresa led the hyenas to my scent
Quality workmomship kept them bent
on scoring my custom slots every time
I open briefly, then close on a dime

The name of my business is easy to guess
If you know my name, then you know the rest...


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

That was awesome! I feel like I'm cheating because I know it! lol Sellin Threads!! We love you Becky!!!

Do another Angelica!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I carry quick dry AIOs that many adore
But that's not all that I do, I'm so much more
From my home in Massachusetts, I sew many things
Not just velcro but side snaps, and cashmere fit for a king!

The appliques I create on my covers are so cute
I've done a custom pair of shorts for charity to boot!
I'm an MDC mama, and post once in awhile
The hyenas don't swarm, but they do come single file!


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

Angelwraps?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cenae*
Angelwraps?









Man, you're really good Angelica!


----------



## 4under6 (Aug 19, 2003)

This luscious diaper fruit
is Soft as buttah'
But the stalking stress
Will make you shudder

These yummy yummy covers
Will make you sigh
But trying to get one
Is NOT as easy as.....


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll let someone else play.. but let me just say.. I know!!


----------



## 4under6 (Aug 19, 2003)

C'mon, Jenn......SAY IT!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

...a plane just flew overhead
while the kids were in bed
kinda scary to say the least
but so glad my fam is in peace

I'm the sweetest woman in town
also in Massachusetts I am found
I specialize in yummy fabrics galore
But when stalking those hyenas really roar!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Hope it was ok to add to yours, 3under3


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Kiwi Pie?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, they are both Kiwi Pie!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Patterns and Fabrics I do sell
For mamas who sew and mamas who can't
Pinnable with Gussets, side snapping too,
Now with ready-made diapers, do tell


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I charge a arm and a leg for my dipes
but they are what all the hyena ladies like
If you sell me on ebay, even for a day
you'll be happy you did, because it sure pays!

Soft hemp fleece or burley terry
Just getting a number makes you wary

It's just too much money you cry!
"but nothing but the best for my little guy!"
But the instock is coming, and just maybe...
You will get a dipe from _______ ________ !!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
I charge a arm and a leg for my dipes
but they are what all the hyena ladies like
If you sell me on ebay, even for a day
you'll be happy you did, because it sure pays!

Soft hemp fleece or burley terry
Just getting a number makes you wary

It's just too much money you cry!
"but nothing but the best for my little guy!"
But the instock is coming, and just maybe...
You will get a dipe from _______ ________ !!

elbee









cheryl, I'm stumped


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

You fill me with wonder
Oh you gorgous diper you!
I love your inners so soft and blue

Wait strike that, there are so many colors to love!
it's too bad they changed to white like clouds from above

Like a chameleon you change
From small to large
I don't even mind, what little you charge

Not buying more earlier was such a blunder too..
Because I can't help loving my __________!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Basylica- wonderoos?


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

yup. i'm such a nerd!

I'm sitting here at work watching my system backup (well, the server) and thinking up rhymes.

DOH!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

:LOL I'm no Dr. Seuss and I don't have a ton of background knowledge on too many of the wahms so I skipped that part!


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Mommy2Brittani: Poopockets????

Nancy


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a favorite for new moms of all types
I come in a rainbow of colors, or plain old white
My resale is high, my purchase price low
and I give those babies lots of room to grow!

Great for those times where you are sleepy and tired
Which is why these dipes are my hero!
_______ ______ ______


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Kissaluvs???

Nancy


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

gotta be Fuzzi Bunz... what a fun game


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

They say that cloth diapering should be a snap
That you don't even need a wrap
Be sure to use a diaper with knap
for my teeth to grab just give me a flap
a Y shaped tool, to fit a prefold without gap

I'm a _______


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
I'm a favorite for new moms of all types
I come in a rainbow of colors, or plain old white
My resale is high, my purchase price low
and I give those babies lots of room to grow!

Great for those times where you are sleepy and tired
Which is why these dipes are my hero!
_______ ______ ______

Hmmm. prefolds?


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

my last one was
"kissaluvs size zero"

(I gave ya the blanks...hehe)


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
They say that cloth diapering should be a snap
That you don't even need a wrap
Be sure to use a diaper with knap
for my teeth to grab just give me a flap
a Y shaped tool, to fit a prefold without gap

I'm a _______

snappi!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

They used to be so hard to get, but then she found some help
These fitteds hug the butt so tight, they make the mammas yell
"give us soft hemp, and cotton too" but don't forget the covers;
softest wool jersey or yummy fleece, and forget about the others.


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

sugarpeas?


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
sugarpeas?

yup








Hey what's this?







: :LOL Another new smilie?


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I come in bleached or unbleached, I'm cotton-poly too
I have a steady record of containing runny poo
I fit a little baby, although I am a little bulky
I fit quite trim around 18 pounds, and I'd probably fit a monkey.

(Ok, I had a hard time rhyming something with bulky)


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I think i'm wrong, but MEOS?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Prefolds?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess ME Onesize too!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Here a snap, there a snap, everywhere a snap SNAP!
This little diaper can be big or small
Come and try it one and all!
Religious questions had us questioning the site
Now the prints only make us fight!
Who am I?


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

Sos!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope! Good try!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Muttaqin! (Jenn's)


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCHIN*
Mommy2Brittani: Poopockets????

Nancy

Yup, you got it. What gave it away?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Muttaqin! (Jenn's)

That's right!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Stuffed Animals Galore,
I wonder about
Strutting my stuff
in a big pocket duck
The neighbors all chuckle
but I don't really care
I sit and ponder, what next
Maybe the Bear


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

starbunz


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

who am I?

My cotton and hemp flaps fold out for quick drying ease,
I come in gorgeous rainbow colors, your eyes to please.
I'm affiliated with the hyena-est diapers in town,
now available in medium, so wipe off that frown.
My fit is so trim and my workmomship stellar,
Just what you need for your girl or your feller.
Once you had to call for me, but now you can click away,
My goodness don't you think you need some MORE of me today?
I am pricier than most, but with quality you can't deny...
of course you know my name, I'm a _ _ _ _ _ _ _!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Firefly!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

pretty easy, huh?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I have the hottest prints in town
Though custom slots can't be found
I cause hyenas to drool
with my dyed elastic - so cool!
The hemp soaker is a 'snap'
and doubler with a micro 'cap'
Wrap this 'aio' around your babe
For the hippest diaper - it's my fave!

LAME-O, I know, but I wanted to play too!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Knowing you it's got to be

Griffindor! er I mean

FMBG!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Hand-dyed colors long-lasting and true
(My current favorite is green purple and blue)
She's known for her 'kindness' to all that she meets
And a fondness for rainbows and grubby bare feet!
Her diapers are gorgeous, clothes too it seems...
I gotta get me some more ___ ___ ______ !


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Get a number
take a slumber
like rip van winkle

when you wake
your dipe she'll make
to catch babe's tinkle

darn, you're out of luck!
'Cause potty learning has "stuck"!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Tye Dye Dreams!!!!!!!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Fee, I got yours! Tye Dye Dreams!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Tyedyedreams!

(Grifindor. Harumph. phhhhhhhht.)


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Even dads will fork over the cash
To buy more and build a stash
Pockets in prints just can't be beat
Dry nights for super soakers - what a feat!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Pam's is ElBee :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Chava , I am guessing Happy Heiny but only because I know your stash so I think I am cheating







:


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Jamie - you're right. But yup, I think you are cheating!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

My diapers are divine
Biblical even
Trim in the crotch
And beautiful batik prints

Side-snapping galore
Fit so close
A little bit pricey
but it could be worse

Ok, that doesn't really rhyme, but I tried.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Divine Coverings Fig Leaf Fitteds!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

I guess that was an easy one, huh? How about this one...I am really liking this.

Colorful and Fun
Hand-Dyed Clothing
Beautiful Painting
Gotta buy them
But dh said no.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Brittani*
Colorful and Fun
Hand-Dyed Clothing
Beautiful Painting
Gotta buy them
But dh said no.

Cotton Pickin' Creations is my guess.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

I think that I shall never see
A yarn as rich and colorful as thee.
Unless, of course, I buy them all,
And knit thy longies for my babe in fall.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Little Turtle Knits, I think

And CPC was correct


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, LTK is correct


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Brittani*
I guess that was an easy one, huh? How about this one...I am really liking this.

Colorful and Fun
Hand-Dyed Clothing
Beautiful Painting
Gotta buy them
But dh said no.









: that last line makes me laugh every time I read it.I think your poem will be used in my next ad campaign







:

Okay here's mine:

They used to make fun of my name
Some said I was similar to another
But no , I am not the same
I fit all sizes but it's a shame
to get me now you have to play the stalking game


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Jaime, I'm stumped...I can't think of it...um...


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
They used to make fun of my name
Some said I was similar to another
But no , I am not the same
I fit all sizes but it's a shame
to get me now you have to play the stalking game


*Pinhead?*

I'm rhyming challenged, so mine will be in the form of a Haiku:

Velour, Flannel, Hemp
Wipes galore can be found here
Don't forget Sherpa!

Lame, but it's all I got people! :LOL


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Is it SOS?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Mine was Pinheads. There once was a thread where people were making fun of the name and saying they looked like SOS.

Is the wipes one about Darling Diapers?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Ahhh, must have missed that thread. :LOL


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep - the wipes is Darling Diapers! Pretty easy I guess - I'm so un-original! :LOL
I'm going to leave the poetry to the experts!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah it was along time ago. I think we had a whole different group of mama's in the diapering forum then so I guess my poem didn't make sense to some.


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok, this one is TOOO Too easy

T-shirts and Jeans
Are what my diapers used to be
And sweaters make covers,
Instead of going out to sea.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Ummm, Fern & Faerie?


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

I used to dunk dipes in the John
Rinsing and swirling all day long
But now I have power
Since getting a ____ ______
So now my dunking days are gone


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Mini-shower!

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!

more more more!!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I know I know! *waving hand wildy about*
A MINI SHOWER!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Dang - Amy beat me to it! :LOL


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah, that was easy. I know..LOL


----------



## mamaluvs3girls (Oct 22, 2002)

OK. Here's another easy one!

My cotton is grown in the land of pyramids
My main concern is a healthy planet and healthy kids
With diapers so soft, they will make you smile
My name is _____ ___ ____


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Under the Nile!!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Michelle, you are right. I am running out of sites...

Ok...

Soakers Knit and Dyed
Embellished with applique
This mama is super sweet
And really knows her Schtay!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

what is schtay?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I am so proud of you mamas!! keep it up!!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

*I cover your baby's bottom,
with the cutest little pockets.
I am not so expensive,
that your eyes fall out of their sockets.
Suede or fleece,
outers can be printed pul,
all kinds of kinds of sizes just for you!
If you have the NAP,
you will find that these knickers,
are quite sublime!!
Made by royalty,
this diaper's cool,
Many think that they rule...
Who am I?*


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

knickernappies!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmofarrill*
what is schtay?

A word I made up to rhyme with applique. It I guess means she really knows what she's talkin' about.


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Pinhead!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristiansMomma*
knickernappies!


Ding-Ding-Ding!! We have a Winner!!


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Nope. Mine is a knitter. Read the poem.

Quote:

Soakers Knit and Soakers Dyed
Embellished with applique
This mama is super sweet
And really knows her Schtay!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

*Okay, here's another...
I started my way from the BOTTOM up,
cute and lovely as a buttercup...
A baby girl, gave me her name,
now it reaches hyena-fame...
The ultimate in designing your own,
to be sure your diaper will have no clone...
Waiting lists as high as a tree...
People love my fit and ease...
My styles include an awesome fit,
that have made them a greatest hit.
My prints are cute, and My maker is sweet,
customer service that is hard to beat...
Who am I?*


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I was going to guess Lucy's Hope Chest but am not sure about the long wait list part.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
*Okay, here's another...

The ultimate in designing your own,
to be sure your diaper will have no clone...
Waiting lists as high as a tree...
People love my fit and ease...
My styles include an awesome fit,
that have made them a greatest hit.
My prints are cute, and My maker is sweet,
customer service that is hard to beat...
Who am I?*


Elbee?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Nope


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Is that a nope to LHC too?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Is that a nope to LHC too?

That's a no to you too Miss Sugar Kane







I revised a bit to narrow it down:LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Becca Bottoms?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Becca Bottoms?

YAY!! We really need a cartwheels smilie here







!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I wish we could win a diaper for each one we got right :LOL


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah, from each of the mamas we guess:LOL


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Here's another...

Named after a feline fave,
People have begun to rave...
My aio's are just so sweet,
at great prices that are hard to beat!
New kid maybe, on the block...
but soon the hyenas may start to stalk...
Who am I?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
Here's another...

Named after a feline fave,
People have begun to rave...
My aio's are just so sweet,
at great prices that are hard to beat!
New kid maybe, on the block...
but soon the hyenas may start to stalk...
Who am I?

Sleepy Kats?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Brittani*
Michelle, you are right. I am running out of sites...

Ok...

Soakers Knit and Dyed
Embellished with applique
This mama is super sweet
And really knows her Schtay!

Is it Kool Sheep Soakers?

My second guess is Knit In Your Pants!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

: OMG I just now got the schtay word







: She knows her sh*t
Good one!Wow it took me until 3am to figure out what you meant by that word.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
Here's another...

Named after a feline fave,
People have begun to rave...
My aio's are just so sweet,
at great prices that are hard to beat!
New kid maybe, on the block...
but soon the hyenas may start to stalk...
Who am I?

I was thinking Pipsqueak because of the mice on the website but I don't see any AIOs.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabugx3*
Here's another...

Named after a feline fave,
People have begun to rave...
My aio's are just so sweet,
at great prices that are hard to beat!
New kid maybe, on the block...
but soon the hyenas may start to stalk...
Who am I?


OOOH OOOH I KNOW! Calico Baby!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

It IS Calico Baby!! She's got a calico kitty on her webpage:LOL Wow!! You mamas are good at this


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

*Here's another:

Its rather chilly in my native land,
we have ice instead of sand.
Lots of grizzlies, and salmon too,
Northern sky shows are not far and few.
Quilty hemp, or soft birdseye,
line one diaper that you should try.
Who am I?*


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)




----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't know any WAHMs in Alaska.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

puffin pants?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm lost so here's a new one in the meantime:

She keeps bums cozy
And comfy (not rosy!)
Wool bum treats
and squishy seats

Who is she?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach*
puffin pants?

Yep!!







Its Puffinpants!! :


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
I'm lost so here's a new one in the meantime:

She keeps bums cozy
And comfy (not rosy!)
Wool bum treats
and squishy seats

Who is she?

Woolybumbums?


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

Of all the soakers
I am the one
with a knitted heart
on the bum!

Tammy


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
Of all the soakers
I am the one
with a knitted heart
on the bum!

Tammy

I know this one.....it's on Ebay....







:


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
Of all the soakers
I am the one
with a knitted heart
on the bum!

Tammy


Is this one Warm Heart Woolies? I am not too good on all the wool fluff yet


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Here's another...

A jewel of a dipe,
but yet still so humble...
Quick on orders,
to avoid any grumbles...
Soft as a lovey,
and sweet on the bums,
These wool covers,
look full of fun...
Who am I?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Loveybums! Can you believe she's in Northampton (or the area)--right where I went to college and was just there visiting last month! I wanna meet a WAHM in real life so bad! (Oh and I was really close to Amy from Angelwraps too, but never ran into her and her little lovely DD).


----------



## Mommy2Brittani (Nov 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmofarrill*
Is it Kool Sheep Soakers?

My second guess is Knit In Your Pants!


It was KSS. I was starting to grasp at straws, so maybe I will leave the poems to other mamas.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OK, I have one...

I scurry around your garden
If you have hard water in time I may harden
I have a secret slot in my middle
For a doubler to catch extra piddle
I'll get you through a long pee-filled night
And if you catch me I might be slimey and scaley but I don't bite!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
OK, I have one...

I scurry around your garden
If you have hard water in time I may harden
I have a secret slot in my middle
For a doubler to catch extra piddle
I'll get you through a long pee-filled night
And if you catch me I might be slimey and scaley but I don't bite!

Little Lounging Lizards/Nighty Newts


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry, I will bold the important word...









She keeps bums cozy
And *comfy* (not rosy!)
Wool *bum* treats
and squishy seats

Who is she?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
Little Lounging Lizards/Nighty Newts

Yes!

I just got 5 in the mail so they popped in my head.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

yep! warm heart woolies. Good guess!

Tammy


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, here's another:

Luxurious for a baby,
a touch of class on their bums,
many have wanted and waited,
to try just one!
colors like the rainbow,
and wool covers to boot.
These diapers look amazing,
and so very cute!
who am I?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Luxe baby? or First Class Baby?


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Luxebaby?


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach*
Luxebaby?

Its Luxe Baby!!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

This is a wahm... but easy...

I am like a crunchy cereal
the kind you add to milk
very popular amongst the
khw newborn searching ilk..


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

ummm....I have it on the tip of my brain....errrr...must compute....uhhhhhh







::LOL


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Give up???


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

granola something


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Granola Moms?


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Granola Threads?


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Granola moms it is! Good job! I thought it would be easy because it is on the top of some of the screens, but maybe because it was technically a wahm, and not a diaper, it threw people for a loop.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Do another!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

My wool is a hyena's dream come true
Pink, yellow, and dip-dyed blue
I used to be so easy to score
But now I am part of the stalking lore
I'm made by one of the nicest WAHMs in town
My most popular wool, strangely, is brown...


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Ahhhh... Kiwi Pie

Nice verse, Amy!


----------

